# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Ayatollah Khamenei and the Unhinged Mind of a Religious Zealot

## HawkTheSlayer

*Ayatollah Khamenei and the Unhinged Mind of a Religious Zealot*


Iran’s Supreme Leader calls for a “final solution” to Israel and the “liberation of Palestine.”
Wed May 27, 2020Ari Lieberman
Share to Faceboo

Share to 


This past Friday, Israelis of all backgrounds and political persuasions celebrated Jerusalem Day, which commemorates Israel’s liberation of the eastern part of the city during the Six Day War of 1967. While Israelis were celebrating and reflecting on their admirable achievements, it was an entirely different affair in the Islamic Republic of Iran where Iranian authorities organized and orchestrated anti-Israel demonstrations in commemoration of Quds Day. The hateful rallies came with all the expected banalities including the requisite burning of Israeli and American flags and effigies.


The demonstrations were accompanied by the usual over-the-top rhetoric by Iran’s so-called Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, who likened Zionism to a “virus,” and Israel to a “cancerous tumor,” that must be destroyed and whose destruction is imminent. In a twitter rant, the mercurial supreme mullah leader called for a “final solution” to Israel’s existence, invoking Nazi-like genocidal language and promised that “Palestine [would] be free.”


This sort of bombast is to be expected from Iran’s virulently anti-Semitic leadership. This isn’t the first time that Khamenei referred to Israel as a “cancerous tumor,” and the employment of Nazi-like verbiage is unsurprising given that the mullah leadership frequently indulges overt Holocaust denial and sponsors Holocaust denial exhibits.


Khamenei also criticized Arab countries for warming to Israel and forging ties with the Jewish state noting that in so doing, “they forgot their human, Islamic and political responsibilities and their Arab pride.” The Persian Shia leader, who for years has wreaked havoc and fomented chaos in the Arab Sunni world, is talking about Arab pride. Now that’s rich.


What is further both interesting and ironic is the Supreme Leader’s perplexing confidence in Israel’s alleged weakness and imminent demise. The contrast between Israel and Iran in terms of strength and stability could not be starker.


Israel is a member of the Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD), a testament to its commitment to democracy and a free market economy. Its economy is strong and vibrant. Unemployment is low, inflation is low and its currency is rock-solid stable. Israel is recognized world-wide as a technology superpower, and no serious international technology company would consider doing business without maintaining an R& D presence in Israel. In terms of military prowess, Israel has convincingly defeated its enemies in every war it has had, beginning with the 1948 War of Independence through Operation Protective Edge, and routinely ranks among the world’s most powerful nations.


In sum, in every metric gauging a nation’s strength and stability, Israel ranks high. Iran by contrast, is plagued with economic, military and political malaise. Iran is recognized as a pariah state, a rogue nation shunned by most of the civilized world. Its commercial airlines and maritime fleets are barred from most of the world’s airports and seaports. Iran has been disconnected from the SWIFT system preventing its banks from engaging in international banking transactions, and crucially, Iran has a limited market for its oil, which is its chief export.


Iran’s economy is in shambles. Its currency, the rial, is virtually worthless. On the black market, one dollar fetches 160,000 rials. Unemployment hovers at about 12 percent, and that figure represents pre-COVID-19 levels! And speaking of COVID-19, while Israel has largely defeated the Wuhan virus and is opening up, the killer pathogen continues to ravage the Islamic Republic, with shockingly high death and infection rates.


Militarily, Iran is under extreme distress. In January, its air defense units shot down a Ukrainian commercial Boeing 737-800 killing all 176 passengers (most of which were Iranian) and crew members. The downing demonstrated lack of discipline, inadequate training and poor command and control. Embarrassed by the fiasco, Iranian authorities tried in vain to conceal the debacle, further damaging Iran’s already tarnished reputation on the world stage.


Then on May 11, in what has been described as a friendly fire incident, an Iranian missile boat obliterated another Iranian auxiliary ship with a C-802 ship-to-ship missile. The Iranians initially admitted to the loss of one sailor but perhaps learning from their experience in January, revised their casualty count, acknowledging the loss of 19 sailors and the wounding of 15 others. Other sources placed the number of dead at 40.


In Syria, Iranian forces, subjected to a relentless pressure campaign by the Israeli military, are reportedly evacuating some bases and retreating. Moreover, Iran has still not recovered from the loss of its Quds Force commander Qasem Soleimani and many of his top lieutenants in a U.S. drone strike at Baghdad International Airport in early January.


On May 9, Iran suffered another military reversal when an Israeli cyberattack on the Shahid Rajaee port facility in the Iranian coastal city of Bandar Abbas, temporarily disabled the port’s computer systems that regulate traffic flow and logistics, causing a complete shutdown of the facility. The attack was in retaliation for a failed Iranian cyberattack on Israel’s water facilities.


On every front, economic, political and military, Iran is reeling, making a mockery of Khamenei’s malign Quds Day rhetoric. Khamenei’s bombast not only exposes his virulent anti-Semitism, it also reveals the unbalanced mind of a religious zealot steeped in a perpetual, make-believe fantasy loop.


_* * *_
_Photo credit: Thierry Ehrmann_



Ayatollah Khamenei and the Unhinged Mind of a Religious Zealot | Frontpagemag

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2020),Brat (05-29-2020),Conservative Libertarian (05-29-2020),Lone Gunman (05-29-2020),Madison (05-29-2020),RMNIXON (05-29-2020),teeceetx (05-29-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

Most people are to young to remember that Iran in the 70's was a modernizing State not unlike the Saudi Arabia. Thanks to Western Tech and assistance of course, and the trade was for oil I confess.

Then we became the Great Satan and they went to shit!  :Tongue20:

----------

Big Bird (05-30-2020),Big Dummy (05-29-2020),Brat (05-29-2020),Conservative Libertarian (05-29-2020),Lone Gunman (05-29-2020),teeceetx (05-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

That bastard and all palirats have to be destroy

*+ We all should STOP Islamists yelling satan prayers from their 
evil.shit Mosques

Those bastards think they are kings of the world
Fuck the muzzshjit

----------

Big Bird (05-30-2020),Big Dummy (05-29-2020),Brat (05-29-2020),Lone Gunman (05-29-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That bastard and all palirats have to be destroy
> 
> *+ We all should STOP Islamists yelling satan prayers from their 
> evil.shit Mosques
> 
> Those bastards think they are kings of the world
> Fuck the muzzshjit


There is a huge expanse of evil in the Muslim mind and the muslim world. It's a barbaric society incompatible with any kind of personal freedom.

----------

Big Bird (05-30-2020),Brat (05-29-2020),Madison (05-29-2020),teeceetx (05-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

> There is a huge expanse of evil in the Muslim mind and the muslim world. It's a barbaric society incompatible with any kind of personal freedom.


Yeah they live in Middle Ages
Dumbfuckers

----------

Brat (05-29-2020),teeceetx (05-29-2020)

----------


## valley ranch

Islam is the faith of and in the power of the evil one ~ while worshiping the devil ~ the say all that hinder or appose islam is Shatan ~ islam was their Cry as they attacked ~ Islam=Surrender was their call ~ each group of people captured was forced to march in front so they would fight the Christian at the next city or be killed from behind ~ when Constantinople was attacked ~ they yelled to each other as the great city fell "Is tan bul" which means in Turkic: "Into the city" ~ that is now the name of the city, to them ~ to the mussies ```

If you read their books you can  tell Allakh or Allah is not God ~ others in the east where they came from worship snakes and serpents more openly ```

----------



----------


## Brat

I remember in the 70's all the Iranians in my city started calling themselves "Persians".

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-29-2020)

----------


## valley ranch

The old Arab moon gods name was sin and his title was Alilah ~ Mamad Muhammud  made the crescent moon the symbol of what is now Islam, if you research you will find answers for an against the fact that Allah is the old Arab Moon god ~ read some or all of it you will find and learn the truth ```

----------



----------


## teeceetx

Sooner or later, Iran will take a step too far, and I fear Israel will decide to obliterate them once and for all.  ARMAGEDDON!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-29-2020),Madison (05-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Khamenei's towel is too tight.  Medieval barbaric zealots who are incompatible with western culture on every level.

Despite pleas from Israel,  Khamenei's Twitter account threatening Israel is left unchecked because they are too busy censoring Trump.  Go figure.

----------

Big Bird (05-30-2020),Conservative Libertarian (05-29-2020)

----------


## valley ranch

Yes, Iran was yesterdays Persia ~ the Iranians are the peoples that poured into Persia as it decay ~ not all who live in Iran consider themselves Persians ```

Its in some ways like the Khazars put on the cloak of the Jew and now claim the Holy Land as theirs ~ and the Arabs they call Anti-Semitics ~ that's funny ~ the Arab is the Semitic ```

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Yeah they live in Middle Ages
> Dumbfuckers


Goat f.....s.  :Icon Farao:  :MSM:  :Bananabutt:

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Goat f.....s.


5504_1496681687307212_5671488011183947407_n.jpg

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2020)

----------


## valley ranch

There are many peoples in what is today called Iran ~ they like happened to the people in Iraq would be killed if Iran it's self was fire bombed ~ it would be great to get the crazy ragheads without killing the Christian peoples and there are many ```

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 5504_1496681687307212_5671488011183947407_n.jpg







In the midst of the chaos, i could swear i heard my goats screaming....  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

valley ranch (05-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Durka durka durka   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> There are many peoples in what is today called Iran ~ they like happened to the people in Iraq would be killed if Iran it's self was fire bombed ~ it would be great to get the crazy ragheads without killing the Christian peoples and there are many ```


A nice dream but ultimately impossible.  They are cowards who hide behind women, children, Christians   ...   and goats.

----------



----------


## Madison

> Sooner or later, Iran will take a step too far, and I fear Israel will decide to obliterate them once and for all.  ARMAGEDDON!


I really hope so

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> I really hope so


Me too.  I wouldn't lose any sleep if the whole of the ME was turned to glass.

----------

Madison (05-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

Islamic/muslims all look like retards men and women 




a day at the beach 100f

----------

Big Dummy (05-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6



----------

Brat (05-29-2020),Madison (05-29-2020)

----------


## Madison



----------



----------


## Brat

Oh yeah, swimming in water-logged weighted-down yards of fabric!  Big fun!   :Sad20:

----------

Madison (05-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

> 


What a bunch of retard aren`t they 
They all gross me = islamic men and women

----------

Brat (05-29-2020),Hillofbeans (05-29-2020)

----------


## Brat

Oh, GOD.  I wish I hadn't seen that.

----------

Madison (05-29-2020)

----------


## Madison

Goats are raised as sex slaves and horrible torture
in Africa + Middle East - India

----------

Brat (05-29-2020),Hillofbeans (05-29-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Goats are raised as sex slaves and horrible torture
> in Africa + Middle East - India


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  @last meme.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

notforgotten1.jpg

----------

Brat (05-29-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

https://www.cruz.senate.gov/files/do...al%20Probe.pdf

----------


## UKSmartypants

ohhh heres one of Khomenies pearls of wisdom........

khomeni baby fucker.jpg

in terms of depravity its unparalleled.   I am unable to find in my personal lexicon of about 170,000 english words ones that are sufficient to describe how fuckign disgusting this is.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> What a bunch of retard aren`t they 
> They all gross me = islamic men and women



ISIS fighter trying to flee Syria disguised as women :

Attachment 50662

----------

